# ▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ iverson GT500 ▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄



## krate-mayhem (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all working on my iverson GT 500 project




GT500 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 2, 2013)

Dave,
Looking great!  One of the best looking muscle bikes you have, IMHO!

Joe


----------

